# Bleeding Melanoma under tail - what to do?



## mitters (3 September 2010)

I have a 14yo grey TB who has a melanoma under his tail.  I discovered it about a year ago, it's the size of a pea and hasn't grown or caused any problems up until now.  When i went to check him this evening it is bleeding.  I think it may have grown a little, so now when he swishes his tail he is rubbing the top of it.

I have put some cream on it, but soon as he swishes his tail the cream just comes off, so i thought about possibly putting a dressing and vet wrap over it?  I thought this may stop it rubbing and keep it clean?

Has anyone else experienced a similar problem with a melanoma and how was it treated?

Obviously i will call the vet if it gets worse.  I am also aware that melanomas can be internal, so will keep a careful eye on him for any signs of colic or discomfort.  The poor boy also has arthritis and navicular so the future isn't looking too bright for him :-(

(Also posted in New Lounge forum)


----------



## galaxy (3 September 2010)

Don't panic.  This happens a lot.  Just keep it as clean as you can.  I used to smother my boys in sudocream.

As long as it doesn get infected it will be fine (vet will give you anti - biotics).  There's no panic!!


----------



## mitters (3 September 2010)

galaxy23 said:



			Don't panic.  This happens a lot.  Just keep it as clean as you can.  I used to smother my boys in sudocream.

As long as it doesn get infected it will be fine (vet will give you anti - biotics).  There's no panic!!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes sudocream may be better to use as its quite thick so may stay on it better, i'll give that a go tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## Tnavas (4 September 2010)

Just treat it like any other open wouond, wash with saline, apply something soothing & healing and keep an eye on it. If it becomes infected then contact your vet.


----------



## fruity (5 September 2010)

Has a vet seen it before? If not i would be getting the vet out to have a look,as you said he could have them interally and that means they could also be bleeding,better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Tnavas (6 September 2010)

I will no doubt have knocked it or rubbed it - these melanomas are not like the cancerous sort but are cells that have retained the pigment. 

They rarely cause any problems unless in areas that are subject to rubbing, like under saddle or bridle. Just because one external one is bleeding doesn't mean that the ones internally are. All the vet is likely to do is to say to wash the area - keep it clean. If it becomes infected then yes definately call in the vet.


----------



## Kenzo (6 September 2010)

Just keep it clean and let it dry up if it's just been a knock, it's common for them to do this but the skin eventually will harden after so much rubbing, so eventually it won't bleed as much, making sure your horse has no reason to rub his bottom/tail (which they all do at times) but just double check nothing it making him itch which then will cause him to knock the melanomas.

Just make sure you use what ever you can to keep the flys away from it as well.


----------

